# Subclass 461- Help needed



## irfu18 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have applied for my 461 Visa on the 10th of Feb.I received an email acknowledgement of valid application.It also says they started the process of the application.Further it says my application has been allocated to a case officer and is undergoing further assessment.

When i applied at the visa application center they have taken my passport(original) along with the application.I want to know if its the case with everyone who applied for the 461 subclass visa.I have sent them an email asking for confirmation if they have received my passport or not.

Plus I got a call from the embassy yesterday which I couldn't take it.Only realized the missed call later in the evening.I emailed them regarding the missed call and if they can schedule another call/interview.I haven't received any information yet.

I hope someone would clarify my queries.Thanks in advance!

Irfan


----------



## gurpreet (Dec 15, 2010)

*461 subclass*

Hello irfan bhai 

bhai me applied 461 visa subclass 3 months before.nd still waiting response from Immi......can yo please tell me how much time been taken by immi in your case Bro........coz i havnt meet my wife from last 5months nd m so worryng for her....
Rply me bro.......ill be thankful bro


----------



## irfu18 (Feb 16, 2010)

gurpreet said:


> Hello irfan bhai
> 
> bhai me applied 461 visa subclass 3 months before.nd still waiting response from Immi......can yo please tell me how much time been taken by immi in your case Bro........coz i havnt meet my wife from last 5months nd m so worryng for her....
> Rply me bro.......ill be thankful bro



Hello Gurpreet!

It took me about 5 months for the whole process! So dont worry this is normal! If you want more info try emailing them or calling them! good luck!


----------



## gurpreet (Dec 15, 2010)

*hello irfan bhai*

Thanks bhai
m worried coz my wife is sick there........nd no one for her care
ny way thnx bro......


----------



## gurpreet (Dec 15, 2010)

*hello irfan bhai*

Bro jus let me know from which consultancy you applied Becuase my 461 has been refused coz lack of documents and the some others points.Beacause last time 461 apllied by myself now i need help of lawyer/agent to apply my case.I will be thankful Bro if you help me.
Thanks Bro.
With Regards 
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## pinktatoo (Mar 23, 2012)

gurpreet said:


> Bro jus let me know from which consultancy you applied Becuase my 461 has been refused coz lack of documents and the some others points.Beacause last time 461 apllied by myself now i need help of lawyer/agent to apply my case.I will be thankful Bro if you help me.
> Thanks Bro.
> With Regards
> Gurpreet Singh



Hello Gurpreet! Im applying for subclass visa this april. I would like to ask what was the reason they refused your application? what documents were you lacking?


----------

